# Need the perfect sounds/music for a coffin room



## doryenc (Aug 26, 2007)

I would recommend Bach on harpsichord for a room with vampires. The harpsichord has a very sharp sound, which may remind people of sharp teeth 

As for sounds, I recommend intermittent, low-register creaking and blowing wind.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd say that Midnight Syndicate's _Vampyre_ would be a very fitting album, but, then again, any of theirs would work; ditto for the majority of Nox Arcana's music


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Lynn said:


> The last one is the way out of the room.
> What do you think would be a good sound or music for this room ?


If you want sort of a dark, ambient feeling to this part, I would suggest this:

Out of the Mundial.mp3


----------



## doryenc (Aug 26, 2007)

Out of the Mundial is a great dark ambient track.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

OK -- I'll plug Poison Props for this one and suggest their CD110 EVIL WHISPERS. Just seems to fit the bill for something coming and/or something bad is all around me.

Here's a sample.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are all good sugestions. I could also recommend Bach organ contatas. They are fitting for any vampire seen.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with Garthgoyle's suggestion of Nox Arcana - they have themed CDs. One is called Transylvania, and it's based on Bram Stoker's Dracula. I have several tracks from this CD (they are all available on iTunes, by the way), and it's perfect vampire music!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about this? Very creepy and dark...perfect for a dark room and waiting for something to jump out... It has some great BASS and some quick, loud parts! It can be looped over and over with no "dead space" inbetween. Its pretty good...


4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 12-Hotel1.mp3

Take a look.

Melty


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hands down, Guild of Funerary Violinists (look em up on Myspace and Amazon)


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW, thanks for the link 2E151 thats some powerfull stuff. Maybe TOO sad for a happy occasion like Halloween.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks everybody! A few of these I had and some I didn't....

I think I finally found what I'm going to use... The Nox Arcada I had and I mixed it with a another sound so its working out really well.

Thanks!


----------

